# Up in smoke



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

_9:32 pm,lot of money going up in smoke outside!! Happy 4th_


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My neighbor dangned near set 3 houses on fire when his mega monster cloud shooting fireworks tipped over and went horizontal. We scrambled like crazy dodging blasts to get the 1 year old into the house


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> _9:32 pm,lot of money going up in smoke outside!! Happy 4th_


Are you in Evanston? Most everyone from Utah was in Evanston the last couple days and hundreds, perhaps billions, stayed and watched the Evanston fireworks tonight.

On a related note, Evanston ran out of regular gas and high-octane beer around 2:00 p.m. today.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Trail cam video or it didn't happen


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Are you in Evanston? Most everyone from Utah was in Evanston the last couple days and hundreds, perhaps billions, stayed and watched the Evanston fireworks tonight.
> 
> On a related note, Evanston ran out of regular gas and high-octane beer around 2:00 p.m. today.
> 
> .


My nephew contributed to the town by spending hundreds of dollars for fire works-O,-

Did you run out of Mountain Dew?:mrgreen:


----------

